# Funny knitting question. :P



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm sure this is a silly question for all the pros out there lol. How exactly do you change yarn in the middle of making something? Do you just cut it off and then tie it together? Thats the only thing I can think of or is a sly way of doing it? I'd like to be more creative with the sweaters, but I want to know i'm doing it right. Thank you for helping me!


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

If the question is about the knifty knitter, I should be able to help(It's the only 'knitting' I can do)when you want to 'end' one color row, just cut the yarn and thread it through the inside of the piece you are working on-start the next row the same as the beginning--when you loop the bottom row over the top,it will be attached---do this as many times as needed--the only caution I would take is with the arm holes--I started a new color after finishing off the arm holes and it was a bit 'loose' in the chest ( I was the only one who noticed that,though)I also start from the bottom of the sweater and work my way up---If you are asking about 'regular' knitting Don't mind me  If you look at Tiki in my siggy, you can see that I did a couple of rows of blue,then a couple of black,then black and blue mixed, then black, then blue again-it took a lot longer than a regular sweater-because of all the stopping and starting :wave: edited to add pictures of 2 sweaters I did this with


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

If you are straight knitting, simply leave a small tail of the new color to darn in when you are finished your project and begin knitting with the new color. If you won't use the first color anymore, you can cut the tie to that color, if you will be using the original color throughout the project, you will have to cross it along as you are knitting; every few sts or so. ¡Buena suerte!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes I'm using the Knifty Knitter. Thats the only knitting in know how to do lol. Thanks for the info, I'm going to try that this weekend!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I just tie on the new color and leave a few inches of the old color to weave in later. I'm no pro but it works just fine for my purposes. I knit only for Lily and she's never once complained. :lol:


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> I just tie on the new color and leave a few inches of the old color to weave in later. I'm no pro but it works just fine for my purposes. I knit only for Lily and she's never once complained. :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

TIKI  
Im tiki's biggest fan on this site- gosh I love that chi sooooooooooooo much!!!


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> TIKI
> Im tiki's biggest fan on this site- gosh I love that chi sooooooooooooo much!!!


 Thanks Stef,Tiki is honored  Here's a pic just for youand if you want to check out his tushy, I posted pics in the pic section :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hes sooooooooo special- id love another chi just like him- i think hes wonderful!! Im seriously HIS NO1 FAN!!!!!!! *FAINTS*


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww he is a cutie


----------

